# Mozart - KV 242 - Piano concerto No. 7 (for three pianos)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Here below you find the original version for three pianos, and not the version for two pianos arranged by Mozart in 1780.

Pianists: KOCSIS Zoltán, RÁNKI Dezső and SCHIFF András
Orchestra: Hungarian State Orchestra
Dirigent: FERENCSIK
Date of the recording: 1972


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Such nice music I can hear it daily, Christoph Eschenbach, Justus Frantz, Helmut Schmidt having a nice recording .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Such nice music


Especially the second movement.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

quite good I think because of its originality



192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------

